# Emigrating to Dubai - Expat to do list and a number of questions....



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

So, after spending a week in Dubai, meeting the new boss and experiencing life in 46 degrees (and surviving), I figure what the hell - three sheets to the wind! Here I come!


Anyone found a good resource for moving like we have at home on the interweb? I'm looking for a kind of to-do list for expats? 

If not - a fantastic and worthwhile post waiting to for some dedicated forum user!! ;-) 

Also, be good to know:

1. what docs are needed for residency, day to day life etc? Thinking certified copies of official documents like passports, marriage certificates, birth certificates for kids etc. Then notarised copies of qualifications (which presumably require an apostille added (legalised) too? driving licence - need a copy? 

Polish wife with Polish passport and ID card - any additional considerations?

2. moving companies across the south of the UK? got quotes coming from global moving solutions and pickfords - suspect i'm looking at 3.5k plus insurance (considering group age too - any experiences?). Might just flog the lot and use the 20k AED for buying new at ikea. 

3. WTF happens in terms of logistics of arranging visa, residency, driving licence, a property etc etc etc. (on basis my company will sort the admin - what's the order of service and what happens?)

4. Any decent tax advisers that can close off my returns for the Uk for last year, part of this new tax year (up to leaving) and assist with foreign landlords rental taxes? I can't be bothered to do it with all this other stuff going on!

5. Anyone living at the springs (1, 2, 3 or meadows) that can tell me how much it costs to run their house per year? I've been looking at places for 90-110AED but suspect maintenance and zircon/water costs a small fortune.... 

6. owning or leasing a car? Got the lowdown on leasing a car on here, but would really like to understand what is involved with car ownership, best insurers, places to buy and experiences of maintenance. main dealer or private?

7. Need to make sure my wife and little girl integrators - any womens groups or suggestions for activities in or around Springs? 

Many thanks!
:ranger:


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

toneson said:


> So, after spending a week in Dubai, meeting the new boss and experiencing life in 46 degrees (and surviving), I figure what the hell - three sheets to the wind! Here I come!
> 
> Anyone found a good resource for moving like we have at home on the interweb? I'm looking for a kind of to-do list for expats?
> 
> ...


Hey can't help on a lot of this yet as I'm just trying to organise same as you

But I've just got a 20 container cost £4200 + insurance... Awaiting on another quote!

My firm are organising my visa, I require, passport, passport photos on WHITE background, very important because they won't accept he UK photo booth ones I had to go to a photograph, and my diploma has to be attested.

My husband has to enter on a visit visa with our son, then only once I have my visa and we have a tenancy agreement can I then sponsor them, and we need our wedding cert attested and my sons birth cert (so have to do this in UK before we leave)

For your tax you need to complete a P85 I posted a link to HMRC on another thread a few days ago 

Car leasing you will require an international driving permit to support your Uk licence until you change it to a UAE one, I just got mine £8 through the RAC

Hope this helps 

Z


----------



## anneoc (Jan 17, 2012)

*@Home in Dubai*

Hi there... there's a book called @Home in Dubai... Getting Connected Online and On the Ground that might be helpful. You can get it on Amazon or at Virgin in Dubai if you're already there.

Good Luck!
Anne


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

zovi said:


> Hey can't help on a lot of this yet as I'm just trying to organise same as you
> 
> But I've just got a 20 container cost £4200 + insurance... Awaiting on another quote!
> 
> ...


Speak to John at Global Moving Systems £2700 inc VAT full service, packing, unpacking the lot.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

toneson said:


> Speak to John at Global Moving Systems £2700 inc VAT full service, packing, unpacking the lot.


Just emailed them via website, thanks  when did you use them?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

toneson said:


> 4. Any decent tax advisers that can close off my returns for the Uk for last year, part of this new tax year (up to leaving) and assist with foreign landlords rental taxes? I can't be bothered to do it with all this other stuff going on!


Hello toneson,

Without appearing cheeky I'd like to recommend myself  

I can take care of all of this for you and we are based in Emirates Towers.

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

zovi said:


> Just emailed them via website, thanks  when did you use them?


i've not yet - but seem the most competitive i've had out - we're going to Dubai in September together! ;-)


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

anneoc said:


> Hi there... there's a book called @Home in Dubai... Getting Connected Online and On the Ground that might be helpful. You can get it on Amazon or at Virgin in Dubai if you're already there.
> 
> Good Luck!
> Anne


Thanks I have downloaded the book and it is certainly very helpful!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

toneson said:


> i've not yet - but seem the most competitive i've had out - we're going to Dubai in September together! ;-)


Lol well they quoted me a lot more ..... :-S still competitive to others... 

Are you using them?


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

zovi said:


> Lol well they quoted me a lot more ..... :-S still competitive to others...
> 
> Are you using them?


Yeah, I think I will.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

toneson said:


> Yeah, I think I will.


I think I am too do you have a set date now then?? Shame we aren't closer could have shared a 40ft


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

zovi said:


> I think I am too do you have a set date now then?? Shame we aren't closer could have shared a 40ft


Yes I'm flying out 8th Sept with the family, you?

Container booked packing August bank holiday


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

zovi said:


> I think I am too do you have a set date now then?? Shame we aren't closer could have shared a 40ft


looking like mid september with a 1st October start!!!

You decided on location for living as yet?


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

toneson said:


> looking like mid september with a 1st October start!!!
> 
> You decided on location for living as yet?


Wow you are lucky, 8th sept arrival, 9/10th property viewings, 11th I start work :-S hahaha

We are looking at Motor City the ones with large terraces, Mirdif, Business Bay for a complete contrast and Silicon Oasis as near the school we hope we will get. 

We are on quite a strict budget until husband works, but I am keen on motor city even though some think it's far out.

Springs villas we can afford are tiny

How about you?


----------



## nictaysa (Jul 23, 2012)

toneson said:


> Yeah, I think I will.


Hey there, I was wondering how your move went with Global Moving Systems? Would really appreciate any feedback you have!  Thanks!


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

nictaysa said:


> Hey there, I was wondering how your move went with Global Moving Systems? Would really appreciate any feedback you have!  Thanks!


so far so good! they come to pack tomorrow, but up till now - been excellent. Perhaps more info early next week! 

Competitively priced and seem to really know their stuff.


----------



## nictaysa (Jul 23, 2012)

toneson said:


> so far so good! they come to pack tomorrow, but up till now - been excellent. Perhaps more info early next week!
> 
> Competitively priced and seem to really know their stuff.


Ahh wow! I hope the packing went well! Best of luck for your move and I am keen to hear how it all went!


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Packing went v well today - I was at work for much of it, came home and everything is wrapped and ready to ship. all the essentials like sofa, TV and computer still available and the guys will be along tomorrow morning to complete the job, together with the container!!!!

Man, they don't hand around at all!!!!

Get the kettle on Zovi! ;-)


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

toneson said:


> Packing went v well today - I was at work for much of it, came home and everything is wrapped and ready to ship. all the essentials like sofa, TV and computer still available and the guys will be along tomorrow morning to complete the job, together with the container!!!!
> 
> Man, they don't hand around at all!!!!
> 
> Get the kettle on Zovi! ;-)


They don't hang around do they!!! Really good! 

Kettles on waiting!!!


----------



## welshsteven (Dec 12, 2014)

any update guys? how did your moves go and how is life out there??


----------

